# Shaved Mercedes



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Tummy:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:the pictures are from today after her bath. I would never shave Mercedes. 

:wub:Cathy and Mercedes:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I couldn't believe what I read,:w00t: I thought oh no.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

hahaha! you sneak!

She looks great! Just love this girl of yours :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, you sure got our attention! :w00t:


....bad girl...for scaring us like that! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> hahaha! you sneak!
> 
> She looks great! Just love this girl of yours :wub:


Thanks Stacy:wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Bob is soooooooooooooooooooo in love!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub: She looks great and I'm so glad you are never going to shave her down. She would, without a doubt, still look stunningly beautiful but I love full coats!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Morkie4 said:


> Bob is soooooooooooooooooooo in love!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub: She looks great and I'm so glad you are never going to shave her down. She would, without a doubt, still look stunningly beautiful but I love full coats!


You need to get Bob a Mercedes, she sends kisses and:wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Mercedes is gorgeous as always! She is so photogenic, even when she's sleepy.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Mercedes your adorable ...belly rubs from jo and the gang x


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank goodness! lol She looks as beautiful as ever!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, I just about fainted. :faint: Mercedes is such a stunner!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL!!!
Mercedes looks so pretty!!:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations on making the new SM Banner. Mercedes is looking lovely as always. Hopefully, the rain stops today so Cassie and Bogie can have a bath. It's kind of pointless to bath them and then have them walk through the rain and mud.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

LOL.. you GOT ME!!!! LOL .. Mercedes is certainly a gorgeous little gal!!:wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> Congratulations on making the new SM Banner. Mercedes is looking lovely as always. Hopefully, the rain stops today so Cassie and Bogie can have a bath. It's kind of pointless to bath them and then have them walk through the rain and mud.


Thanks Reva, we are proud of Miss Mercedes:wub: I think the rain is going to stay with us most of the week:angry:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL, I knew something smelled fishy! Mercedes looks beautiful and I love the pick with her head on the couch - so precious


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Mercedes, as always, is soooo beautiful. :wub: 
However, I see nothing wrong with a shaved dog ~ LMFAO :HistericalSmiley:

I'm thinkin' Deborah may jump on me for this one ~ LOL
I love ya, Deborah, you crack me up, girlfriend. And yep, mine are all shaved. I think of you, while at the groomers. I think, "Deborah is going to kick my ass" :HistericalSmiley:

Lovies to all ~ Deb and Gang


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I was like "what" it can't be. You got me good, Mercedes is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh now that was borderline mean! lol 

She looks gaw-geous as always!:wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

LOL!! You scared me!!! She looks be-u-ti-ful!!!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

haha!! I was a bit surprised that you would even think of shaving down her! lol- you totally got me on that one!!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Hah I wanted to see what a shaved one looked like...thank goodness you didn't. By the way how long does it take to grow the length if you did shave? I want to let it grow for Max once just to get his photos professionally done with me and hubby. Because there is no way hes going to let me put a bow in his hair...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cathy she is such a beauty.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Didn't believe it for a minute! She looks great!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

This is what I looked like when I read the thread :w00t:. Mercedes gorgeous as usual.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

MY JAW DROPPED WHEN I SAW THIS THREAD! 

Good one Cathy!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha I was thinking well if Cathy could do it then surely I can!! (Perri's getting cut soon). You're just no help!
Mercedes (and her hair) is looking gorgeous!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i read this n i was like WHAT? glad u didnt .. lol shes beautiful as always !


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

PreciousPrince said:


> Haha I was thinking well if Cathy could do it then surely I can!! (Perri's getting cut soon). You're just no help!
> Mercedes (and her hair) is looking gorgeous!


 
LOL, sorry I was no help. Perry is such a handsome boy:wub: and you are awsome!!!:wub:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

CATHY! I almost had a heart attack when I saw this thread. :w00t: LOL Mercedes is such a beautiful girl with a beautiful coat!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

elly said:


> Tummy:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:the pictures are from today after her bath. I would never shave Mercedes.
> 
> :wub:Cathy and Mercedes:wub:


Thanks for the heart attack, Cathy. :new_shocked: Your photos seem to tell a story though. The first one looks like she's saying "Haircut? Really? Okay. I'm game." The second one was, "Oh mom. You're such a tease. Bummer." Go back and look at the pix again, you'll see. 
I figured you might go for a trim but never a shave. Not my Mercedes! She's got the most beautiful coat. You do know she'd probably be about 3 pounds lighter though.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks for the heart attack, Cathy. :new_shocked: Your photos seem to tell a story though. The first one looks like she's saying "Haircut? Really? Okay. I'm game." The second one was, "Oh mom. You're such a tease. Bummer." Go back and look at the pix again, you'll see.
> I figured you might go for a trim but never a shave. Not my Mercedes! She's got the most beautiful coat. You do know she'd probably be about 3 pounds lighter though.:HistericalSmiley:


You are so right about the pictures LOL she could stand to lose a pound or 2 I have cut back on treats, Jackie and Theresa both told me she was fat:blink:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Cathy, you gave me heart failure. LOL


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I think she'd look just as beautiful shaved. :thumbsup: She really is just gorgeous! :wub::wub::wub:


----------

